# Unknown Full Suspension Frame!! Help!



## Xtra1418 (20 d ago)

I picked up this mountain bike from marketplace and the previous owner had done a custom paint job, covering the decals. I have no clue what make and model this frame is. Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## midbikecrisis (Nov 23, 2021)

I don’t know about the bike but that open wall outlet/extension cord/propane tank situation looks a little dicey!


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Looks like a 2009ish Jamis Dakar?


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

What ever it is its terrible af. Hope you paid sweet fa for it.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

midbikecrisis said:


> I don’t know about the bike but that open wall outlet/extension cord/propane tank situation looks a little dicey!


It’s ok. He’s got a propane tank propping it up.


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

The wall must be in process of being painted. Note there isn’t a wall base install.


----------



## Shinscrape (5 mo ago)

Did you get it from Cory and Trevor?


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

Wow, a little tension strut below the shock to keep the down tube from buckling lol


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Shane5001 said:


> View attachment 2015632


Thats a lotta spaghetti!


----------



## Xtra1418 (20 d ago)

Considering that the bike is 27.5 and I only paid $80 for the set up, I’m out way ahead. The bike rides like new with 27.5 and wide bar, 1x conversion


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Xtra1418 said:


> Considering that the bike is 27.5 and I only paid $80 for the set up, I’m out way ahead. The bike rides like new with 27.5 and wide bar, 1x conversion


I can't see any reason why you couldn't get >$80 of fun out of that thing. Cool!


----------

